
Man Sues Apple for 10B Dollars - empressplay
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jun/30/apple-lawsuit-iphone-invention
======
CyberFonic
Shows how flawed the patent system is. The Dynabook predates that patent. I'm
sure Apple with their exposure to Xerox Parc labs will use that and other
examples to fight the case.

